# Best Action Movie of All Time???



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

The Terminator and Predator series have got to be in there somewhere. :icon_cool


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Three words.... Free Your Mind


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

I know I'll get ripped on for this, but _Star Wars_ is a classic never to be rivaled.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Indiana Jones (Raiders of the Lost Ark) is the standard for me.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

TNGTony said:


> Indiana Jones (Raiders of the Lost Ark) is the standard for me.


+1

Yeah, that first film had a lot going for it.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

TNGTony said:


> Indiana Jones (Raiders of the Lost Ark) is the standard for me.


"Last Crusade" is good also. Conan the Librarian. First Blood. Rocky III


----------



## JeffChap (Feb 10, 2007)

True Lies


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Die Hard


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Broken Arrow, Swordfish and the entire Die Hard trilogy, especially Die Hard 2. Die Hard 4 comes out later this year  I finally saw The Matrix after all of these years. It had potential, but it’s so far fetched and out there, I could never put it on any ‘best of‘ list.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Pulp Fiction
The Godfather (original & part 2)
Goodfellas


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Lucky Number Slevin - Great twist
Little Big Man - Dustin Hoffman


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't dare say "best action movie" of all time, because there are several. But, if you want my picks for must-have movies in your DVD collection, they would have to be:

Terminator 2: Judgment Day - An absolute audio/visual feast
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Star Wars: A New Hope
Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back
The Matrix (first one)
Goldfinger
Die Hard
Akira
Ghost In The Shell


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

I would have to vote for a couple trilogies
The Original "Star Wars" and Indiana Jones.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

JeffChap said:


> True Lies


Oh WOW! Of course <slaps hand on head>

The hotel room scene with JLC had some fantastic 'action' footage!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

Casablanca...followed by Gunga Din


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

also the Prisoner of Zenda with Ronald Colman


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Indiana Jones! I loved those movies.


----------

